# How To Clean Inside Vents?



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Does any one have any suggestions on how to keep the inside vents on the floor clean? We just got a new trailer this year and the there is dirt already in the them. Is there a simple way you are able to clean them and to keep dirt out? Has any one used an air filter?

Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks

Roo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can use the screens that Home Depot or Lowes sell for screen doors. Just cut to size and slip the vent over the screen.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

We use dry "fabric softener" sheets. They are just the right size to keep dirt out and add a nice smell to the trailer.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Trevor said:


> We use dry "fabric softener" sheets. They are just the right size to keep dirt out and add a nice smell to the trailer.


Excellent Idea!







it's easy, inexpensive, functional & offers a pleasant fragrance to boot









Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Trevor said:


> We use dry "fabric softener" sheets. They are just the right size to keep dirt out and add a nice smell to the trailer.


Very clever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I do like what 3Lees did to his vents but I don't know what it is or where he got it. I would like to check into these:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...1_263_92623.jpg


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Countrygirl,

That picture is a magnetic colored sheet similar to those that you find advertising put on that stick to your refrigerator. I know I have seen them for sale at www.homeimprovements.com but I would have to think that a Home Depot, Lowe's or Wal-Mart would carry them as well. They come in different colors too.

Remember to remove them when heating, though, or you will think that your furnace is broken.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use the magnets over the vents, they may get moved some if one of the kids drags a foot over them but they generally stay in place and i have no dirt in mine. A friend of mine didnt cover his and they are pretty dirty, i would hate to think whats going to happen when he turns the heat on....


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We keep smal rugs over the vents.

Done deal.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

We've used our heat twice during this "summer' already, so covers arent much use. I think I am going to spray the insides of mine flat black as I don't like the chrome look; and just vac them out when needed.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The white magnetic vent covers can be found at Walmart, near the air condition filters. So can the vent filters.
As far as cleaning them, about the only thing you can do is vacuum. I read a hint that attaching a paper towel tube or a gift-wrapping paper tube to the nozzle on the vacuum can help, as it will bend some, and still give the suction needed.
Darlene


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Great idea with the tube attachment...I'm no expert, but...why are the vents on the floor anyway?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have cleaned mine...I took off the cover...and vacuumed them out and then washed inside there...just e careful and don't cut yourself.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Gemsters said:


> Great idea with the tube attachment...I'm no expert, but...why are the vents on the floor anyway?


Cause the A/C vents are in the ceiling? I'm also sure it has to do with the whole "Heat Rises" theory, therefore more efficient at heating.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

I used Glad Press & Seal








I covered them and it works great while we aren't using the furnace. 
Mrs. Roloaddict


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I replaced my screw down vents with the regular drop in house type ones. I keep them closed but occasionally someone walks over one and it comes open. Because they just drop in, it is easy enough to pull it out and vacumn out.
Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I bought filters at WalMart for a couple of bucks and has done the job for me
Then all I have to do is run the vaccum cleaner hose with the brush on the end and it cleans up nicely

Don


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank you for all your input.

Rooing


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> I replaced my screw down vents with the regular drop in house type ones. I keep them closed but occasionally someone walks over one and it comes open. Because they just drop in, it is easy enough to pull it out and vacumn out.
> Darlene


Ditto!









Easy solution to the problem.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Shop-Vac. I take the vent off and clean inside when needed. To cheat...I sometiimes hold a drinking straw up to the nozzle and stick it through the vents for a quicky job. I also have rugs over mine. Very handy when the dogs are in there.


----------

